# Making a Generator



## machiavelli (Nov 26, 2008)

Wouldn't it be cheaper to be able to take the horse power engine of a generator then bolt it to something that has the electricity converting part on it so you can buy the two things separately? Is this possible to make your own generator this way?


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

not sure what you mean. If you have an engine you can by the part that bolts on to it. harbor freight sells them. There are only two parts the engine and the generator. The wires that come out of the generator go directly to the outlets through circuit breakers along the way. There is no inverter or transformer or the like.

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## awalker19 (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you know of any cheaper/smaller generator heads? I wouldnt mind trying to make mine own for fun with a motor I have. My motor isn't 20hp either.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

once you factor in the voltage regulator, low oil timer relays, gfcis, frame, etc etc... unless you already have an engine or a generator already lying around IMHO it's probably cheaper to just buy one, they're not really that expensive, especially if you goto Harbor Freight or one of those travelling tool shows that they have @ hotels &/or mall parking lots.


----------



## xj35s (Oct 29, 2008)

awalker19. My brother used an old 5hp briggs mounted to a board. the other end of the board had a car alternator mounted on a pivot with a heavy spring. You have to have a 12v battery to "energize" the alternator windings. once it's charging it'll put out what it needs to depending on load. This can be built for cheap and all you need to add is a small 400w - 1500w ac inverter. to run epuipment/tools.
Home Brew Power: Building your own generator.

Charging Systems

http://www.ibiblio.org/ecolandtech/alternative-energy/homepower-magazine/archives/2/02pg23.txt


----------



## actrisor11 (Apr 21, 2009)

hi all
One thing you can do if you want to build your own generator is to build an induction generator from a small gas engine and a washing machine motor.They are real easy to build and can be done on the cheap.I have built many of them in the past and they are reliable.Pros are easy to build, output is 60 hrtz 110 v ac same as in your home, and you can't overload it. Cons. small output in watts, ie: a washing machine motor will put out about 1000 watts, and it will not operate another induction motor.Or only one 1/10 the size of the generator.
If anyone is interested in knowing how just pm me and i will give the wiring diagram to them.
Actrisor


----------



## 10101 (Oct 31, 2008)

machiavelli said:


> Wouldn't it be cheaper to be able to take the horse power engine of a generator then bolt it to something that has the electricity converting part on it so you can buy the two things separately? Is this possible to make your own generator this way?


Unless you have the gas motor and electric motor laying around, it would not be cost effective to build one yourself.

If you are looking for a generator on the cheap browse through craigslist.com

I have seen generators on there all the time for cheap.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Probably the biggest factor for building your own generator for suppling 60 hz 120/240 VAC is having an engine governor that will keep the generator output 60 hz within very close +- tolerences as many electronic devices do not take kindly to large input frequency swings.


----------

